# First attempt at fondant potatoes



## Glock9x19 (Mar 14, 2020)

Watched a video maybe sometime last summer about making fondant potatoes.  I’ve since Googled several different recipes and sort of winged these tonight.  I loosely followed what other recipes said, but wasn’t very good about sticking to any one of them.

Started with Yukon gold potatoes (recipes always called for russets, but whatever).  Peeled them and them in half.  Cut the ends off and was left w/ some sort of like mesa shaped things.  Normally the recipes call for turning them into more of a straight up cylinder shape.  Not concerned.  At that point, put them in water to sort of wash some of the starch away.  Maybe 40 min.  Then dried them off and put some salt and pepper on them.  








Next I got some avocado oil heated up over like medium high heat in a cast iron skillet and put the potatoes in and let them cook for about 7 minutes.  After that, I flipped them over and added a little more than a stick of butter, some rosemary (out of a jar, I didn’t have any fresh on hand), some crushed garlic cloves, a little Badia Complete, some garlic powder...I think that was it.  Once the butter started to sort of brown, I poured in a cup of chicken broth and put the entire thing into a 400º oven.











Pulled them out after about 1/2 an hour.







Turned out super good.  Nice and crispy on the ends and soft in the center.   If I wanted to create some of these to look better I think I could, but I’m not sure they could have tasted any better.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 14, 2020)

Nice taters


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Mar 14, 2020)

Wow, those sound like they will really be good.  I’m bookmarking this one.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 14, 2020)

Fine looking plate.  Hard to beat a good tater.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 14, 2020)

Looks good! I'd sure clean that plate

Ryan


----------



## Glock9x19 (Mar 14, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Nice taters





BuckeyeSteve said:


> Wow, those sound like they will really be good.  I’m bookmarking this one.





one eyed jack said:


> Fine looking plate.  Hard to beat a good tater.





Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good! I'd sure clean that plate
> 
> Ryan




Thanks, all!


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 14, 2020)

Looks great, yummy looking taters,
I'll have to try those for sure.
LIKE!


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 14, 2020)

We do baby yukon golds and par boil em. let them cool a bit and pull the skins off then brown them in butter. Serve with porcupine meatballs. One of momma's favorite dinners. Lots of time spent on it tho.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanks Brokenhandle, do you do yours that way some of the time?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 14, 2020)

Nice looking spuds.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 14, 2020)

olecrosseyes said:


> Thanks Brokenhandle, do you do yours that way some of the time?


Never tried it that way, but liked the idea! Plus if that's the way mama likes it well how can you not

Ryan


----------



## xray (Mar 15, 2020)

They look great, I always wanted to try them.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 16, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Never tried it that way, but liked the idea! Plus if that's the way mama likes it well how can you not
> 
> Ryan


I'll have to grab a pic next time we have these. They are carefully browned all over in butter and herbs!


----------

